# Schubert D899 Impromptu No3



## mankwok (Jun 10, 2013)

Schubert composed this Impromptu no3 in 1821 after Beethoven's death. 
I want to know what the other forum members think about the influence on this composition?
and how does this impromptu sound like music of Beethoven's?
Also, does any one know what influence Schubert to have the style of long melodic line?
Thanks


----------



## DavidH (May 12, 2013)

Beethoven died in 1827.

Schubert died the following year, so they were essentially contemporaries, both being transitional figures between the classical and romantic periods of music.

You are asking very subjective questions, so probably you would be best advised to listen to a lot of their piano music from around that time period and form your own views.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert wrote the Impromptus in 1827 not 1821. He was influenced by Jan Václav Voříšek. Read more here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impromptus_(Schubert)


----------

